# Few pics of my car make-over



## ypvs125 (May 24, 2004)

Old Pic









New pic taken with a camera phone


----------



## NW200sx (Apr 3, 2003)

thats clean! what kind of frunt bumper is that? is that the jdm b13 stuff?


----------



## SuperStock (Dec 31, 2003)

thats a jdm sunny GT-S bumper

that sunny looks damn near perfect. thats funny cuz its nearly bone stock


----------



## ScarCrow28 (May 14, 2002)

I think i like the old one better...The bright blue one.


----------



## WATSON1 (Jul 9, 2005)

Hmmm, I like the blue, but I like the black.......


----------



## SuperStock (Dec 31, 2003)

i dont care what color it is, just deliver it to zip 98006. thank u


----------



## sullyban (Apr 17, 2006)

that a nice b13........ love the front bimper...... just great.


----------



## ypvs125 (May 24, 2004)

WATSON1 said:


> Hmmm, I like the blue, but I like the black.......


It ain't black totally as it changes colour in different light condition. Here's a pic under different light conditions.


----------

